# Aack! Woman tries to mail a puppy



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good God, who would even think to do this?! 

If not for postal clerks, puppy would have been DOA | StarTribune.com


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Unbelievable :w00t: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Omg... that poor puppy. Thank God they realized he was in there! Some people are absolutely crazy!!! :blink:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't believe it! What was she thinking? I swear, people make me sick.  Thank the Lord for the quick actions of the postal employees. I pray this little fluff get's the home it deserves now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

that is insane. Boy, hope it was worth it to try to save a few bucks. What was she thinking???


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Some people are just crazy!!

Poor puppy!!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know what people are thinking. This is so sad! I am so happy that the postal workers opened the box quickly. I wonder if she was reported to the police?


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Some peole DON'T think!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:angry: I am stunned and sooo mad:angry: I think she should have been arrested and stayed in jail until her hearing. OH MY GOSH can someone be that stupid???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:w00t: Just when I thought I've heard it all.....:smilie_tischkante: Thank God the pup is OK!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

horrible!! UGH:smmadder:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Total insanity!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

SOMEBODY OUGHT TO SEAL THAT WOMAN IN A BOX!!!!:angry:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Jeezzz what a dummy! Poor puppy, so glad the postal workers were alert and opened the package. SMH.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think dummy is the operative word here. Obviously, not someone who has both oars in the water.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

The lack of just plain ol' common sense in some people, is shocking.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

The thing that bothers me the most is that she had no concern for the dog, even when she was confronted about it....just wanted her money back. How heartless can a person be?! I swear, I hope the judge throws the book at her.  :crying:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Cosy said:


> I think dummy is the operative word here. Obviously, not someone who has both oars in the water.


Amen!!



missiek said:


> The thing that bothers me the most is that she had no concern for the dog, even when she was confronted about it....just wanted her money back. How heartless can a person be?! I swear, I hope the judge throws the book at her.  :crying:


Isn't it shocking?! Sounds like an extremely apathetic person. I hope she doesn't have any children at home!! Social Services ought to give her a call just to check in!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I think dummy is the operative word here. Obviously, not someone who has both oars in the water.


 not heard that expression before.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OH MY GOD....wow. That is all I can say.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm horrified. How stupid can you be? :smpullhair:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW, unbelievable!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Some people just make me go....:confused1:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

What. The. HECK? It makes me mad that the legal consequences for her actions are so minimal.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I find it so hard to believe that any human being could be so stupid...someone should ship her in a tightly sealed box to parts unknown


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

It just really blew my mind that someone would even try this. I agree, I don't think this woman was all there. It bothered me a lot that she showed so little regard for the puppy, just wanted her money back. Poor little thing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

'Can't help but think there is some sort of mental health issues involved here.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Unbelievable! I'm glad the puppy didn't get mailed afterall, poor little guy. 

I am so tired of how many stupid people there are out there...our world is deteriorating.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

unbelievable.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

:blink:
That is unbeliveable! Poor puppy


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Crazy!! :angry:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

08chrissy08 said:


> Good God, who would even think to do this?!
> 
> If not for postal clerks, puppy would have been DOA | StarTribune.com



Only an IDIOT!!:smilie_tischkante: Saw that on the news.


----------

